# Composer, i think..., from Switzerland! Hello!



## AlexandreSafi (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello everyone! 

Thank you to all of you who make this forum alive every day, i learned already a great deal out of you fine people...

My goal? Simply make people's life more enriched by focusing on my craft every day, getting better at it, with a special emphasis on Melody, making tunes that people/the world can connect with and share back to their children way after the music genitor, me, is everything but an old fossil (easier said than done, as we all know all too well...), but i think i'll give it a "try"...


Here is the Soundcloud work i made "so far":
https://soundcloud.com/karim-safi

Thank you if anyone read this...
and approved!...
'AS'


----------



## Resoded (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi Alexandre, welcome to the forum.


----------



## AlexandreSafi (Feb 2, 2014)

Thank you sir!
:lol:


----------



## bryla (Feb 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, Alexandre! This is a great place to learn.


----------



## jneebz (Feb 2, 2014)

Welcome!

-Jamie


----------



## AlexandreSafi (Feb 2, 2014)

bryla & jneebz!

Thank you so much! 
I'm looking forward to also be contributing to well-deserving people in here!


----------

